# baby earthworms as a treat??



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I have raised my own earthworms for composting purposes. They are laying lots of eggs and there are lots of babies, very, very tiny.
I know earthworms are used for bait for fishing, but can they be fed to Betta fish?


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

I am pretty sure you can, i would imagine bettas love to eat earth worms. I used to give my oscar nightcrawlers that i caught in my backyard. But, after some time, i think he got sick, so i stopped. I heard some worms do carry diseases and parasites, so maybe that was the reason in my situation. But if you're confident your worms are clean, then i dont see a problem feeding your bettas with it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If they're clean, it's probably a very good treat food. I squish the guts out of mealworms, Sena hansler does too.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I chop up red worms and feed to my Betta and other species without any issue and I will toss one in whole for the BN plecos on occasion-they love em too....I toss them in dirt and all-but I have dirt based systems so you can't tell and its just added nutrients for all the plants anyway......


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh good, thank you. I have my earthworms in my classroom right now (I'm a teacher), but I may take some of the babies out and start a new compost bin at home - that way I can monitor them closely (right now, all the kids fingers and hands are in the bin, and that may not be very healthy for the fish).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure it would be fine since you raise them yourself. Then there is no chance of pesticides being on them.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Doesnt sound like a huge problem to me. I have yet to try it though. In the summer, I usually feed whole mosquitos that I kill when they go for blood from me (Pesky things XD) and larvae from aged water behind my shed and feed them to my community tank and betta without problems.


----------

